# U-he Alternative Skins



## synthpunk

http://plugmon.org/massive-modular/


----------



## pdub

Whoa!


----------



## germancomponist

Cool!


----------



## bjderganc

Wow! I LOVE what they are doing with the U-He synths. Those are some awesome sounds.


----------



## wolf

I've used his skins for several months now - love 'em. They work great and I much enjoy the workflow with them. The developer frequently updates the product and is very responsive when you send a bug report (I found very few; more like feature requests).


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Too much red for me. As a UI designer, I generally use red to draw the user's attention to something. In this UI, everything is red, which draws my focus all over the place.


----------



## pdub

Purchased last night. I think it's fantastic. I love the sound and functionality of Zebra2 but the UI and graphics always felt dated. This breathes new life into it for me.


----------



## synthpunk

The newest build of Zebra 2 (as of 10/2015) has the Unempty Dark Horse Skin which is a fresh change in my opinion. [preference wheel/pane, appearance, default skin].


----------



## wolf

marclawsonmusic said:


> Too much red for me. As a UI designer, I generally use red to draw the user's attention to something. In this UI, everything is red, which draws my focus all over the place.


I overlooked that this is a new version of his skins. I just tried it and agree - too much red. His previous skins, which are included in the purchase, are less red-agressive. I shall send a request for an alt version with less red. Other than that, it's great. I like the new modulation scheme - similar to Massive and quicker to tweak than before.


----------



## Christof

Looks nice, I am just a bit concerned about the sound of each skin, any reports so far?


----------



## Baron Greuner

edited


----------



## wolf

Christof said:


> Looks nice, I am just a bit concerned about the sound of each skin, any reports so far?


I'm not sure if you're serious or messing with us (sorry, no offense meant). these are skins = they only change the interface and in this case also the workflow. They do not change the sound in any way (to the best of my understanding as a non-coder and my ears).


----------



## Vin

Amazing work.

Diva skin looks fantastic as well:


----------



## sin(x)

Zebra could definitely use a radical UI makeover to bring it up to par with synths like Serum (which as far as I'm concerned is a gold standard, interface-wise) and judging from the screenshots, this is a big step in the right direction, but it's far too heavy on contrast for my taste. Everything looks very condensed, which no doubt is a conscious design decision, but that doesn't mix well with the almost-white-on-black (and vice versa) labeling and the stark colors. I hope the designer will consider providing an alternate color scheme that's easier on the eyes during night-long tinkering sessions.


----------



## Virgil

sin(x) said:


> Zebra could definitely use a radical UI makeover


A Zebra skin overhaul is already in the works over at u-he.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Christof said:


> Looks nice, I am just a bit concerned about the sound of each skin, any reports so far?



Hahahah!


----------



## dadek

Its the 'full page' mseg, osc, and seq pages that make this worth it too me. I'll get so much more use out of the sequencer/arp and my own presets now.


----------



## Christof

wolf said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious or messing with us (sorry, no offense meant). these are skins = they only change the interface and in this case also the workflow. They do not change the sound in any way (to the best of my understanding as a non-coder and my ears).


Come on, I was joking!


----------



## H.R.

Amazing! Kind of look like Bitwig. Man I wonder how Zebra 3 will look.


----------



## synthpunk

H.R. said:


> Man I wonder how Zebra 3 will look.



and sound. Urs has mentioned Zebra 3 will be mostly about wavetable expansion and editing capabilities, a new Synthex filter (that he says is beyond Diva quality) among 8 others being tested, and the Arpeggiator capabilities.


----------



## chrysshawk

aesthete said:


> and sound. Urs has mentioned Zebra 3 will be mostly about wavetable expansion and editing capabilities, a new Synthex filter (that he says is beyond Diva quality) among 8 others being tested, and the Arpeggiator capabilities.


Why do you have to tease us like that?


----------



## synthpunk

Vin said:


> Amazing work.
> 
> Diva skin looks fantastic as well:



ohh baby! nice one Vin.
https://www.u-he.com/PatchLib/skins.html


----------



## synthpunk

Beautiful alternative skins for Diva, Zebra2, and Bazille in my template.

The Plugmon Flataholic Diva skin is available here. (add folder to Library/Application Support/Uhe/Themes)
https://www.u-he.com/PatchLib/skins/Plugmon-Diva_Flataholic.zip

The Zebra 2 Unempty Darkhorse skin & Bazille Gearporn skin are available in the latest U-he 3898 builds. (preferences dial, tools circle, default skin). http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=448055


----------



## synthpunk

New Volta skin for Diva. Amazing! 8 euro.
http://www.volta.kapetan.net/


----------



## synthpunk

U-he Bazille Gearporn Skin (In 3898 build).


----------



## AllanH

The Volta skins for Diva are very nice and clean.


----------



## Jetzer

Although I love how some of the skins for Zebra look, I tend to use the regular ones because they are just faster & cleaner to use for me. Maybe just too used to them(?)


----------



## chimuelo

Huge fan of plugmon's Massive Modular Skins.
My favorite is ICE AGE.

Dual Diva Filters are THE reason to buy Zebra2 HZ.


----------



## synthpunk

Looks like there is a new Zebra2 skin due by end of Jan 2017 per Urs

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/view...d=adff7ce193c230d63b822dd08a19467a&start=1485


----------



## synthpunk

A new lighter free Diva skin here:
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/12939269-post787.html


----------



## synthpunk

EasyAccess2 Free Zebra2 Skin & Extra Wide Edition


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Anyone know an 'easy" install instruction for Mac?

Edit: found it


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

See screengrab for how to navigate to u-he Themes folder. Then click on the eye in Zebra2 and change the skin. You can save a default skin in the Zebra prefs pane.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Jeremy Gillam said:


> See screengrab for how to navigate to u-he Themes folder. Then click on the eye in Zebra2 and change the skin. You can save a default skin in the Zebra prefs pane.


Thanks Jeremy, after some further research I found out not only where to store it ( themes) but also how to change it in the Diva gui ( yes, the current deal with NI was to good to let pass)

After some random clicking in the gui, the place to change the theme is to click on the Diva name.
So in case anyone else needs the know-how, thats it.


----------



## germancomponist

When I bought HIVE, I loaded the Skin into Photoshop and added a small picture of my girlfriend into the left upper corner.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

germancomponist said:


> When I bought HIVE, I loaded the Skin into Photoshop and added a small picture of my girlfriend into the left upper corner.


and your desktop?


----------



## germancomponist

@Silence-is-Golden ?


----------

